# 2 Poles of a 3 pole breaker



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Is it allowable, by code, to use 2 poles of a 3 pole breaker?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> Is it allowable, by code, to use 2 poles of a 3 pole breaker?


Don't know of anything that would prevent it, as long as the breaker is listed for the panel.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

I've done it before never had anything said.. I do remove the unused lug from the breaker.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

As far as I know, it would be code-compliant. 

I certainly would question the wisdom of it though.

Rob


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

’08 UL Whitebook seems to say it’s okay to use two poles of a standard 240V 3-pole breaker supplied from a 3-phase system to supply line-to-line single-phase loads, but not line to neutral [120V] loads unless the breaker is marked for it. 

This came up in another thread, but I never followed up on it or posted back.

Edit: 
This is how I read it anyway, but it’s on page 12 of “Molded Case Circuit Breaker/Marking Guide”, which is the toward the back of the book, if you want to look it over.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just as legal as using 1 pole of a 2-pole or a 3-pole breaker.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is what Kayjay was linking to.

UL Marking Guide
MCCB
*33. 3-Pole - 1-Phase Rated* - 3-pole circuit breakers are suitable for use on 3-phase systems only, unless marked to indicated use on 1-phase systems, such as, "For 1-phase connections, use two outside poles," or an equivalent statement. A 3-pole breaker used in place of a 2-pole breaker on a 3-phase system, is acceptable without the 3-pole breaker being specifically marked.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What about having a 2/pole breaker controlling (2) circuits that are not sharing a neutral?

Just looking to get around the (6) disco rule in a panel before you need a main


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I used 1 half of a 2 pole breaker a week or so back. It was the very first time I have ever needed a single pole 30. I must have thrown 50 of them away over the years


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use single pole 30 Amp breakers for camper receptacles. We do a lot of `em around here, making those single pole 30's useful to have around. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What about having a 2/pole breaker controlling (2) circuits that are not sharing a neutral?
> 
> Just looking to get around the (6) disco rule in a panel before you need a main


I don't see any reason why that would not be code compliant.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Single pole 30 A are readily available anywhere. My local mom and pop hardware has some real gems though: single pole 40, 50, and 60 A! Solves all those tripping 15 A problems.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

You can easily get a 1-pole 30 (which I have only used twice) at Home Depot, but try getting a 2-pole 25, 35, or 45 (Which I've used 100's) 
I really think the single pole 30s are only sold for overloaded circuits.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> You can easily get a 1-pole 30 (which I have only used twice) at Home Depot, but try getting a 2-pole 25, 35, or 45 (Which I've used 100's)
> I really think the single pole 30s are only sold for overloaded circuits.


My local Home Depot has both 25 and 35 A double poles in stock. At one time, I guess the 40s and 50s, 120 V 50 A circuits were used alot. At least in old commercial settings. For what I'm not really sure, because by the time I'm ripping it out the equipment is long gone, but the breaker (or fuse) and wiring is evidence of it.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I should have explained the situation. There is an existing 3ph circuit that is tied into a 3 pole breaker and blanked off at the other end. What I need to do is install a single phase outlet for a coffee machine, thus using only 2 poles.


----------



## okie82 (May 23, 2012)

JohnJ0906 said:


> You can easily get a 1-pole 30 (which I have only used twice) at Home Depot, but try getting a 2-pole 25, 35, or 45 (Which I've used 100's)
> I really think the single pole 30s are only sold for overloaded circuits.


 
we use the sinlge pole 30a all of the time on the septic tank pumps.. as far as the 2p 25,35,45 we used those regularly also on a/c and some motors..


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This thread is almost 3 years young.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is almost 3 years young.


Well I am gonna get in while the getting is still good.


----------

